# Outlook 2003 - Change default location of temporary saved attachments.



## yesmaybe (Feb 17, 2005)

Hello

I receive a fair amount of attachments from trusted sources. Rather than open from Outlook and re-save in my desired location, I would like to open the file location though Explore and move the files over. However, when I look under > Documents and Settings > Temporary Internet Files > I can not find the sub directory 'OLK509' where Outlook stores Word and JPG attachments. Is it possible to alter the registry so these attachments are more easily accessible? I have already changed the location of .pst files.

Thanks in advance,
yesmaybe


----------

